# World-Pharma Sustanon Amps~highest quality I've used in years on sale!



## heavyiron (Sep 18, 2012)

*Get 30 amps for the price of 20!*

A few months ago I tried the Sustanon amps from India that WP had on his site. These are the real deal. VERY potent and clean with plenty of kick. I had labs exactly 7 days after a single amp injection and my Total Testosterone was 1,135 ng/dl. I highly recommend this product.

*Buy Sustanon (4x testosterone blend) Online at World Pharma*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 18, 2012)

Here are some more pics. that brand


----------



## MULCH63 (Sep 18, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *Get 30 amps for the price of 20!*
> 
> A few months ago I tried the Sustanon amps from India that WP had on his site. These are the real deal. VERY potent and clean with plenty of kick. I had labs exactly 7 days after a single amp injection and my Total Testosterone was 1,135 ng/dl. I highly recommend this product.
> 
> *Buy Sustanon (4x testosterone blend) Online at World Pharma*



I can believe it !!! I had some Test E from WP and was cruz'n @ 250mg a week. Within two weeks I started tightening up and felt great. Better effects then 500mg of other products. Unfortunately aint got that deep a pockets. Would love to try their TREN .....


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 18, 2012)

MULCH63 said:


> I can believe it !!! I had some Test E from WP and was cruz'n @ 250mg a week. Within two weeks I started tightening up and felt great. Better effects then 500mg of other products. Unfortunately aint got that deep a pockets. Would love to try their TREN .....



I am always open to talk about prices over pm or shop ticket system!


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 18, 2012)

I ordered these same amps after Heavy mentiond results back then. My bloodwork was even a tad better than his.These are the best sust amps I have had in years !! Stop by WP and pick some up-you WILL be impressed.Check out their cialis- zannies and other prods-PURE QUAlITY-Thanks-OD


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 18, 2012)

big true!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 18, 2012)

The sus amps are on point. I have used them several times and as OD and heavyiron had great results.


----------



## independent (Sep 18, 2012)

Great price too.


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 18, 2012)

the best i ever tasted!


----------



## bodybuilder13 (Sep 18, 2012)

The best Sustanon money can buy, 100% genuine.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 18, 2012)

ordawg1 said:


> I ordered these same amps after Heavy mentiond results back then. My bloodwork was even a tad better than his.These are the best sust amps I have had in years !! Stop by WP and pick some up-you WILL be impressed.Check out their cialis- zannies and other prods-PURE QUAlITY-Thanks-OD



Thanks for honest reviews!


----------



## srbijadotokija (Sep 18, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Great price too.



Yes, but it is UGL, as it is not USA FDA approved. God bless USA.


----------



## Grozny (Sep 19, 2012)

Best sus that u can get is omnadren which is manufactured for EU market but unfortunately these days its quite hard to get a real deal, otherwise this inidian sus in packaging looks very testy


----------



## MULCH63 (Sep 19, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> I am always open to talk about prices over pm or shop ticket system!





Respect bro...thanks


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 19, 2012)

MULCH63 said:


> Respect bro...thanks



i do my best to make everybody always happy.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 19, 2012)

All who order today,we add 10 tabs Cialis in order FREE!


----------



## RADAR (Sep 20, 2012)

i'll say this  after close to 40 yrs in  the game nothing beats pharm grade and thats a fact! World Pharma is worth every penny, and no sores to gripe about!


----------



## cane87 (Sep 20, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Here are some more pics. that brand


looks tastey! after heavys review, itching to try these now.So far everything i have tried from wp has been excellent.


----------



## justplayin (Sep 20, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *Get 30 amps for the price of 20!*
> 
> A few months ago I tried the Sustanon amps from India that WP had on his site. These are the real deal. VERY potent and clean with plenty of kick. I had labs exactly 7 days after a single amp injection and my Total Testosterone was 1,135 ng/dl. I highly recommend this product.
> 
> *Buy Sustanon (4x testosterone blend) Online at World Pharma*




BEST test I have ever used. Can't describe it but I could just tell the quality was amazing when I transfered the first few amps to a vial for a faster and easier pinning schedule. The oil was thick and it had that strong mediciney hospital smell lol. But in all seriousness, Heavyiron is not bullshitting, this stuff was incredibly clean and potent. Bacne knocked me on my ass despite 12.5mg/aromasin per day though! (but deca coulda been the real culprit)

If you are set on using a sust blend you've got to give this shiz a run, you won't be disappointed!!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 20, 2012)

justplayin said:


> BEST test I have ever used. Can't describe it but I could just tell the quality was amazing when I transfered the first few amps to a vial for a faster and easier pinning schedule. The oil was thick and it had that strong mediciney hospital smell lol. But in all seriousness, Heavyiron is not bullshitting, this stuff was incredibly clean and potent. Bacne knocked me on my ass despite 12.5mg/aromasin per day though! (but deca coulda been the real culprit)
> 
> If you are set on using a sust blend you've got to give this shiz a run, you won't be disappointed!!!




nice to hear that.


----------



## bodybuilder13 (Sep 20, 2012)

Going I get me some, can't pass this one up.


----------



## Grozny (Sep 20, 2012)

if u want a real deal and not copies WP is your men, cuz most of the sources selling copies and counterfeit prods.


----------



## Grozny (Sep 20, 2012)

pict of amps


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 20, 2012)

Grozny said:


> pict of amps



I am sure you love this amps.


----------



## cane87 (Sep 20, 2012)

Grozny said:


> pict of amps


nice pic..you guys are making me want to order some lol


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 20, 2012)

cane87 said:


> nice pic..you guys are making me want to order some lol



you are welcome.


----------



## antonoverlord (Sep 21, 2012)

i wish wp had a middle man here n the states, overseas is just to risky and takes to long, stresses me out.  Yes i know u guys will make sure product is recieved no matter wat as ive went through that but its just to much worry and stress but the products r fabulous and ive used this sus and his ap test all legit as shit


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 21, 2012)

antonoverlord said:


> i wish wp had a middle man here n the states, overseas is just to risky and takes to long, stresses me out.  Yes i know u guys will make sure product is recieved no matter wat as ive went through that but its just to much worry and stress but the products r fabulous and ive used this sus and his ap test all legit as shit



WP is fast as hell. I have seen packs take less than a week on several occasions.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> WP is fast as hell. I have seen packs take less than a week on several occasions.



yes,i always do my best to deliver fast.


----------



## rage racing (Sep 22, 2012)

antonoverlord said:


> i wish wp had a middle man here n the states, overseas is just to risky and takes to long, stresses me out.  Yes i know u guys will make sure product is recieved no matter wat as ive went through that but its just to much worry and stress but the products r fabulous and ive used this sus and his ap test all legit as shit


I have never had the pleasure of running WP gear but my friends have and they all loved the stuff and the shipping was as fast as most domestics. I will try out there gear one day, just not any time $oon....lol.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 22, 2012)

rage racing said:


> I have never had the pleasure of running WP gear but my friends have and they all loved the stuff and the shipping was as fast as most domestics. I will try out there gear one day, just not any time $oon....lol.



Thanks,you are welcome.


----------



## justhav2p (Sep 22, 2012)

God See All


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 23, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> God See All



yeah its true!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 23, 2012)

bump..if anybody want it..2 more days for offer!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 23, 2012)

24h left!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 24, 2012)

sale end..to be honest..nobody from here buy it..
dont know what to say!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 24, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> sale end..to be honest..nobody from here buy it..
> dont know what to say!



Surprise. Surprise.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 24, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Surprise. Surprise.



yeah..still expensive


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 24, 2012)

i'll buy soon maybe tomorrow


----------



## cube789 (Sep 24, 2012)

^lol


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 24, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> i'll buy soon maybe tomorrow



you are always welcome


----------



## murf23 (Jul 31, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> WP is fast as hell. I have seen packs take less than a week on several occasions.




I can vouch for that . I am 1 of those who had super fast delivery


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 31, 2013)

murf23 said:


> I can vouch for that . I am 1 of those who had super fast delivery



*Thanks for honest reviews!*


----------



## Grozny (Aug 1, 2013)

mods are buying a gear come on


----------



## J.thom (Aug 1, 2013)

looks great!


----------

